# 100 ft. Choker/Skidder Cable



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I ordered a 100' x 1/2" choker skidder cable yesterday. Cost about $89 with swaging the thimble, slidder, and loop on with shipping & tax. I was having problems getting at downed trees on a steep slope. I am hoping that I can skid the trees up to the top of the hill in the open so I can cut them up for firewood. It sure would beat carrying the wood up the hill. I will post a followup on how well it works out.


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a lo-o-ong cable to deal with. Now you'll need a winch to go with it! Does it ever end?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wish I had the money for a winch. Would be nice. I can use the cable for pulling down trees and ripping out the root ball together as well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well!..................... my 100' skidder/choker cable arrived today. I was all psych'd up and opened it to drool and gloat over it and noticed they put the wrong end on the cable. I got them to make me up another piece of cable with rope eye ends on both ends and I can join the pieces of cable together with a screw pin shackle. Oh, well, I get another 8 ' of cable and have to buy a shackle. Coulda been worse. The cable should provide loads of entertainment trying to coil it up when I am done using it! :idea: :cowboy: :smiles:


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

100 feet of 1/2" cable...that must be heavy. Whats it weigh?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not as heavy as I thought it would be. I would estimate 30 - 40 pounds.


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

Coiling it up when your done using it is what I was thinking about. I don't envy you that job!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah.......I am not looking forward to that task either. :tellyou:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Cheif, *wear gloves!!!!* I use a logging winch here on the farm and got a piece of cable in my fore arm this summer. About 1-1 1/4" long, right in out of sight!! It went in parralel to the suface of the skin (lucky!!!) and I had to hold down on the inward end so Dad could get hold of it to pull it out. [email protected] thing stung for a couple of days!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I definitely do the gloves. I use a hardhat with muffs & a face cage as well. Also wear double thickness Carhartt work pants or chaps. Never can be too careful. The best safety device is the one between your ears. ALWAYS think 2 or 3 times before you act. :thumbsup:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I definitely do the gloves. I use a hardhat with muffs & a face cage as well. Also wear double thickness Carhartt work pants or chaps. Never can be too careful. The best safety device is the one between your ears. ALWAYS think 2 or 3 times before you act. :thumbsup: *


 Right on, I always use the hard hat and face shield too,,,, ever since I caught a twig in the eye off the saw and scratched my eyeball! You have no idea how much your eyes move when your walking, driving, etc, till you have a scratch or something like that, that lets you know about it!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Right on, I always use the hard hat and face shield too,,,, ever since I caught a twig in the eye off the saw and scratched my eyeball! You have no idea how much your eyes move when your walking, driving, etc, till you have a scratch or something like that, that lets you know about it!!! *


OH YA!!! I had a sliver of steel in my eye from cutting off a ujoint on my Jeep. OMG it HURT. Could not eaven blink. Went 5 days before a Dr. finly found something in there, and got it out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Cheif, wear gloves!!!! *


You only have to get a few of those "fish hooks" from the cable in your hands. I don;t go NEAR a cable without them.


----------

